# Fluval Edge Sump?



## Arkaeus (Mar 5, 2010)

My thinking with 2 identical pumps was if I take water at a rate and return it at the same rate I will not push more water into the tank than it can handle. However I realize gravity and a few other things that this may not be a reality. So before I build and spend some moneys I want thoughts =)


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

two pumps would be a bad idea. There would be now way to have the two run at identical rates over the long term. The siphon would be the better solution.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

When I have some time, I'll look more at the sump design. At first glance, it looks pretty good.

*My* thoughts on sumps can be summarized as such: Float switches fail. Syphons fail. With out any complex system, the sump should be sized so that neither a power outage or a clog in the return system cause flooding.

I personally wouldn't mess with any of those more complex systems, but there are a lot of people who make them work. I can only say they are not for me.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

You should definitely be focused on how to pump water from the sump to the tank and let gravity return it.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

All you need is an overflow and a pump in the sump with a check valve on it.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> All you need is an overflow and a pump in the sump with a check valve on it.


I respectfully disagree. If you design your system right, you don't need a check valve, and a check valve is just another part that can fail.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

You are polly gonna need to fabricate the u tubes yourself


----------



## Arkaeus (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for the info guys. I'm def going to use one pump only and let gravity feed it to my sump. Guess its time yet again for more research lol


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I just googled the Fluval Edge. i don't think that thing is going to lend itself well to a sump. Something like that would in the end have to rely on a float switch, IMO, because I don't think you have the capacity to add another 2 gallons of water without flooding it. One option would be to make sure that the final reservoir was very small, but this would require you to be diligent about topping off.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

the only way I'd ever add a sump is by drilling the tank. It's the only method that is completely fool proof. (as long as you take steps to make sure nothing has the ability to clog your drain, which is fairly easy to do) Technically, the way the edge is built, you can drill behind one of the chambers and use the actual filtration chamber as your overflow. I think this would work well.


----------

